# Conditions for breeding CRS?



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Just wondering what are the BEST conditions people have found for breeding Crystal or Cherry shrimp? Light levels hi-med-low, water conditions, Soil ADA vs Florebase vs Fluval, planted vs empty, etc..

Any input would be appreciated as my cherry's have yet to POP!

Cheers,


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

We mostly reserve crs for crystal red shrimp and red cherry shrimp is rcs,, just saying but anyways,

Cherries can breed real well in almost all conditions as long as the water paremeters arent extreme.

Brian


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

In my experience, as long as there is food and water the little buggers will breed .


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, I agree with plantedinvertz and davej. Mine breed like crazy and I don't have to do anything in particular. Just make sure you have stable water parameters.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

cherries are the easiest out of all the shrimps to breed imo. you dont need to go expensive and get ada or florabase or that new fluval shrimp gravel. planted tank is always preferred for any shrimps. i started with 20 cherries and now i have over 60 with more to come.

hope this helps


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i had some placed in a small plastic betta tank, some wisteria, a moss ball. and they've been reproducing prolifically in bad condition. So to answer your question, RCS are easy to breed, as long as you are patient.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

well, my planted tank looks really healthy with lots of moss plants, few ottos, and cardinals etc...just my shrimp don't seem to be doing the wild thing....wondering if I use too much light...is that possible?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

maybe sucked into your filter intake or not enough hiding spots for the young ones. maybe add some crushed coral to help with the young's molting process.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Its possible that the Cardinals ate the babies


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

+1 on that. i just saw one of my cardinals munch on one.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Cardinals eat baby shrimp, maybe your shrimp are stressed from the fish and hiding most of the time....how long have you had these shrimp? 

As many have said cherry or rcs breed in lots of different parameters. You should add another 20 shrimp and if you can take the cardinals out, then in a few months you will have hundreds...


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

the cardinals are the culprit. !!!!


----------

